# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Where's the cheapest galantamine?

## Lyikos

I'm looking for some galantamine and the cheapest I could find was 40$ for 60 8mg capsules. Is it normally this expensive, and where do you usually get yours from?

----------


## ZmillA

Dreamamins.com has some stuff for 30 some bucks, granted it only has 4mg per capsule. But the one im ordering also has chamomile (thats not spelled right  :tongue2:  ) in it.

----------


## lucid4sho

> I'm looking for some galantamine and the cheapest I could find was 40$ for 60 8mg capsules. Is it normally this expensive, and where do you usually get yours from?



Thats a fair price, I've not seen it too much cheaper at that quantity. I prefer products that contain a single substance, with galantamine many of them are combos so look out for that.

----------


## DreamChaser

> Dreamamins.com has some stuff for 30 some bucks, granted it only has 4mg per capsule. But the one im ordering also has chamomile (thats not spelled right  ) in it.



Yes and it works. I take 2 before bed (2 capsules = 8mg Galantamine & 400mg Choline) and it sort of keeps your sleep light later in the night, whilst initially making you feel tired.

The Dreamscape product is great too. (has 3mg Melatonin instead of the choline)
They threw in a bottle free when I ordered. It doesn't keep the light sleep so much, but I had hours long movie type dreams, so more chance to become Lucid.

These need to be used with technique. There are no magic Lucid pills out there. At a minimum they definitely improve length, quality and frequency of dreams for me.

You need a couple nights break between each try, so your body doesn't get used to it too. So a bottle could last 3 months (for $30). And safe, fast delivery. (I don't work for them lol)

Take a look:
http://www.dreamamins.com/

----------


## ZmillA

> Yes and it works. I take 2 before bed (2 capsules = 8mg Galantamine & 400mg Choline) and it sort of keeps your sleep light later in the night, whilst initially making you feel tired.
> 
> The Dreamscape product is great too. (has 3mg Melatonin instead of the choline)
> They threw in a bottle free when I ordered. It doesn't keep the light sleep so much, but I had hours long movie type dreams, so more chance to become Lucid.
> 
> These need to be used with technique. There are no magic Lucid pills out there. At a minimum they definitely improve length, quality and frequency of dreams for me.
> 
> You need a couple nights break between each try, so your body doesn't get used to it too. So a bottle could last 3 months (for $30). And safe, fast delivery. (I don't work for them lol)
> 
> ...



I thought you were supposed to take them before bed but right when you wake up during the night. Do you feel they have helped you get more lucid dreams?

----------


## DreamChaser

> I thought you were supposed to take them before bed but right when you wake up during the night. Do you feel they have helped you get more lucid dreams?



had no results taking purely at bedtime, but had a Lucid this morning after 4am taking one at bedtime and one with an additional Choline tab at 4am.
Hard to get back to sleep, but obviously does the job.

----------


## ZmillA

> had no results taking purely at bedtime, but had a Lucid this morning after 4am taking one at bedtime and one with an additional Choline tab at 4am.
> Hard to get back to sleep, but obviously does the job.



so your saying you had no results taking them when you first went to sleep? ok that makes sense :smiley:

----------


## DreamChaser

> so your saying you had no results taking them when you first went to sleep? ok that makes sense



Yes, maybe the initial one gave my mind a prep of galantamind, it does make you sleepy about 5 mins after you take it.
Then i took one at 4am after a brief awakening and an additional choline (650mg). The Lucid Dreamer already has a little Choline in it.
Hard to get to sleep, but the result was there. Guess I was that lightly sleeping it worked.

----------


## ZmillA

I placed my order at dreamsupplement.com (dreamamins didnt take paypal  :Sad:  )

----------


## DreamChaser

> I placed my order at dreamsupplement.com (dreamamins didnt take paypal  )



dreamsupplement.com didn't deliver to Paris.
Go figure.
Wanted to try their product, please let us know how it goes?
 :smiley:

----------


## ZmillA

> dreamsupplement.com didn't deliver to Paris.
> Go figure.
> Wanted to try their product, please let us know how it goes?



sure, I saw that this one also has some vitamin B5 in it and according to the repository on here its supposed to work with chamomile.

----------


## Lyikos

I ended up getting mine from the website I posted. I'll try them tommorow morning and see how it goes.

I noticed the Coline needs to be taken with B5, I could't find any at the moment, but is B12 a good substitute?

EDIT: Opps I never posted a webiste, I could have sworn I did. I got mine from http://www.relentlessimprovement.com/

----------


## ZmillA

lol why do I keep calling choline chamomile?  ::D:

----------


## DreamChaser

> lol why do I keep calling choline chamomile?



Yes, I am going to try a chamomile (oops I mean choline) tab at 4am.
To see if it does the same as these galantamine supplements.
Will save a bit of money and i can get choline around the corner.
 ::D:

----------


## Lyikos

Well I tried it. I had a very vivid dream but I didn't go lucid.

One of the things I observed is this combination of pill is really usefull in WILD, for when I finnaly get the hang of it.

----------


## dallyup52

> I ended up getting mine from the website I posted. I'll try them tommorow morning and see how it goes.
> 
> I noticed the Coline needs to be taken with B5, I could't find any at the moment, but is B12 a good substitute?
> 
> EDIT: Opps I never posted a webiste, I could have sworn I did. I got mine from http://www.relentlessimprovement.com/




B12 is not a subst for B5 but most people get plenty of B5 in their normal diets.

----------


## noKphibian

> I'm looking for some galantamine and the cheapest I could find was 40$ for 60 8mg capsules. Is it normally this expensive, and where do you usually get yours from?



"Beyond a Century" is my favorite source for supplements. They have "Galanthamine" as an unencapsulated powder: 35g $47.50. That comes out to $1.36 per gram, instead of $83.33 per gram, which is what you paid. BAC also carries various forms of choline, Mucuna, Yohimbine, L-theanine, etc. I have no personal or monetary stake in this. Just passing along the info.

direct link to Galanthamine:
http://www.easycart.net/BeyondACentu..._Etc.html#4050

NB: "Galanthamine" is the same substance as "Galantamine". It's an alternate spelling which keeps the 'h' from Galanthus, the Snowdrop. I contacted BAC, and they confirm it's identical. For additional corroboration see: http://www.biopsychiatry.com/galantamine.htm

----------


## ZmillA

Mine will be coming in the mail today, time to get serious about doing RCs again  :smiley:

----------


## ZmillA

I took my first one last night, I kept me up for what seemed like a couple hours (I didnt actually check the time)

Summary of the night:
-went to sleep at 10:45
-woke at 1:15 and took one pill (first mistake, at this point I hadnt even begun the REM stages). Then I tried to WILD (second) mistake
-End result was my imagination running wild and preventing me from falling asleep
-eventually I did fall asleep (I think it was at the point when I should have taken the pill in the first place, around 3'oclock)
-My first 3 dreams were pretty bizzare, I can only remember some key scenes and the overall "story" of them
-woke up at 6 something, recorded dreams and fell back asleep
-last 2 I can remember fully, and definetly feel that I could have become lucid in them

Summary of summary:
-took pill after too little sleep, and couldnt make it fully back into the deep sleep stage also trying to WILD was a big mistake. Way too many thoughts to try and concentrate on relaxing
-I've gotten serious about doing RCs and keeping a dream journal again so I expect much better results in the coming week  :smiley:

----------


## Dream_Walker_by_Night

Hopefully you guys still read this.

Galantamine should be taken with Choline Bitartrate.  these two should be take 4 hours after you initially go to sleep, NOT BEFORE.  you only waste it when you take it before.  Research what the supplements DO.  

if anyone wants RESULTS do THIS.

SLEEP 4 HOURS.  WAKE UP. (play around with times a bit too)  You may not want to stay up too long, but you don't want to wake up take your pills and go back to bed either.  
Without question though, concentrate ONLY ON DREAMS.  
Then as you go to sleep, try a technique you like.  
These supplements DO WORK THOUGH.  
i was already a frequent lucid dreamer, but when I started taking these I began to have more WILDs than before.  And with these, I'm able to stay within the dream for longer periods of time without my BODY WAKING UP.  I might lose the visuals in the dream, but I'm able to stay balanced on the mind awake/body asleep state so I can put myself right back into a lucid dream.

Brandon

----------


## ZmillA

> Hoefully you guys still read this.
> 
> Galantamine should be taken with Choline Bitartrate.  these two should be take 4 hours after you initially go to sleep, NOT BEFORE.  you only waste it when you take it before.  Research what the supplements DO.  
> 
> if anyone wants RESULTS do THIS.
> 
> SLEEP 4 HOURS.  WAKE UP. (play around with times a bit too)  You may not want to stay up too long, but you don't want to wake up take your pills and go back to bed either.  
> Without question though, concentrate ONLY ON DREAMS.  
> Then as you go to sleep, try a technique you like.  
> ...




yeah the supplement I have, "Brilliant dreams" has choline in it. Like I said before, I took the capsule around 2 hours after I first went to sleep and then stayed up for around a hour and a half.

hmm, did you even read this thread before posting in it ::?:

----------


## Dream_Walker_by_Night

> yeah the supplement I have, "Brilliant dreams" has choline in it. Like I said before, I took the capsule around 2 hours after I first went to sleep and then stayed up for around a hour and a half.
> 
> hmm, did you even read this thread before posting in it



I did read your posting...  thats why I suggested taking it after 4 hours of sleep.  not 2.  and galantamine pills (8mg) and choline pills (500mg), not Brilliant dreams.  You may not be getting the recommended dosage in the ones you have.  I'm curious though.  I'm sure people have success with them, I just have read that its not the best.    I know my way works wonders.  I'm just giving you my experience with what I've done.  My method produces 2 hours of lucid dreams for me almost every morning.  How much mg  of Galant. and Chol. is in Brilliant dreams?

Brandon

----------


## ZmillA

> I did read your posting...  thats why I suggested taking it after 4 hours of sleep.  not 2.  and galantamine pills (8mg) and choline pills (500mg), not Brilliant dreams.  You may not be getting the recommended dosage in the ones you have.  I'm curious though.  I'm sure people have success with them, I just have read that its not the best.    I know my way works wonders.  I'm just giving you my experience with what I've done.  My method produces 2 hours of lucid dreams for me almost every morning.  How much mg  of Galant. and Chol. is in Brilliant dreams?
> 
> Brandon



mine have 4mg of Galan and 100mg of choline, and they also have Vitamin b5 and a little melatonin in them. They suggest taking 1 or 2 pills, but I just wanted to see the results I could get with 1.

----------


## Dream_Walker_by_Night

its smart to start off with a lower dosage.  find a good mix that works for your tolerance.  everyone is different.  what is the same, I believe, is the time when its being taken.  After the body has rested.   
Also, If you guys haven't checked out the Youtube video, there is a guy who talks about Lucid Dream Supplements.  he explains when these supplements begin to take effect after ingestion, its peak times and all that good stuff.  Keyword Lucid Dream Supplements.  Good Luck!!

brandon

----------


## ZmillA

> its smart to start off with a lower dosage.  find a good mix that works for your tolerance.  everyone is different.  what is the same, I believe, is the time when its being taken.  After the body has rested.   
> Also, If you guys haven't checked out the Youtube video, there is a guy who talks about Lucid Dream Supplements.  he explains when these supplements begin to take effect after ingestion, its peak times and all that good stuff.  Keyword Lucid Dream Supplements.  Good Luck!!
> 
> brandon



Thanks for the video tip!

lol that guy looks like he has been awake for days  ::D: 

edit: I finished all the videos and they were GREAT! Im going message ninja9578 and ask him to add the links to the supplement repository. Anyone interested in using supplements should see those videos  :smiley:

----------


## ZmillA

I had my first LD while taking galantamine last night, and it just happened to be my first WILD also  :smiley: 

I woke up at 3:22am stayed awake for about 45 mins and then took two pills. and the same thing happened as last time, after I took it I could not get to sleep for what seemed like awhile (actually it was only about 30 mins). I dosed off briefly and woke back up, but this time I was really relaxed and had barely any random thoughts in my head. So I was trying to get to sleep and in a little bit the next thing I know Im spinning on my stomach! That was somewhat disturbing but I was eventually able to enter my dreams  :smiley: 

So yeah, it was an interesting night.

----------


## Dream_Walker_by_Night

I'm very excited for you!  its such a crazy feeling 'spinning in your stomach'.    Congrats!!
Keep in mind, that you don't want to become reliant upon the pills.  When you get in the dream, try to REMEMBER THE FEELING more than anything.  when you remember this feeling you'll be able to recognize dreams just by this alone.
I'm not sure how often to use the pills, I was using them everyday for a while, and whether it was my tolerance catching up with me or just me not focusing enough, I decided to take a few days break every week.  Just food for thought.
keep up the good work!  

Brandon

----------


## ZmillA

> I'm very excited for you!  its such a crazy feeling 'spinning in your stomach'.    Congrats!!
> Keep in mind, that you don't want to become reliant upon the pills.  When you get in the dream, try to REMEMBER THE FEELING more than anything.  when you remember this feeling you'll be able to recognize dreams just by this alone.
> I'm not sure how often to use the pills, I was using them everyday for a while, and whether it was my tolerance catching up with me or just me not focusing enough, I decided to take a few days break every week.  Just food for thought.
> keep up the good work!  
> 
> Brandon



Thanks, I was spinning while I was lying on my stomach, just for clarification  :smiley: 
And this was my second time taking these pills, I wait 3 nights inbetween each use of them (in those videos you posted the guy recommended waiting 4 nights but  :tongue2:  )

----------


## upupaway

Hey there - the best price I have found for galantamine was at 

3PoundUniverse.com

It was about $30 plus they offer an online coupon for a few more dollars off.  It was for 60 pills/4mg.  They also have a Heliotrope elixir that is literally out of this world.  I was hesitant, but bought it and it gave me such a relaxed but aware feeling with TONS of cool dreams. It says it can give you prohetic dreams, but I can't say I've had that happen yet  :smiley:   Anyway, very coolsite with lots of stuff for dreaming.

----------

